# New mice from sweeden + 1 from a DK breeder...



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

These little beauties came from Sweeden today 

Colourpoint LH SA ABY male:









PEW LH SA ABY female:









Dove satin female









And from a danish breeder 

Burmese LH SA ABY male









Pretty little ones :love1


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

So gorgeous!!! =oD

*wants to steal Dove Satin* She would go so well with my Stardust!

Willow xx


----------



## Mari (Jul 21, 2009)

I just LOVE all of your mice! :love1 They are lovely! I just love the Abyssinians. Not something you see often (here, anyway).


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

very attractive mice.


----------

